# Ford V10 v PSD



## sgoalie23 (Jun 20, 2004)

Gentlemen,
I know this question has been asked before, however, a search shows that the dates range from 2003 through 2004. We all know that a lot has changed, fuel prices mainly, and you folks have put more mileage, repairs on your trucks, etc.. I feel that a better comparison may now be made. Here is our scenario: We are looking for a F350 4x4, DRW, dump (mason or rack). Our main goal is to have a vehicle to bring supplies to the site (mainly mulch). The vehicle will also used be to plow, hence the reason for the 4x4. We are a very small LLC (my son and I) and we do not have an unlimited amount of $, therefore we cannot afford new. We feel that a diesel would probably be the way to go, however, the amount of mileage that would be put on the vehicle, the extra cost for diesel in the purchase price, and possible future repair cost (since it is a used vehicle) may not justify the extra expenditure. We are considering a V10. I understand there would be a reduction in mpg, but based on what we are hauling, I do not think the V10 would be underpowered. We also may be towing a 7x18 trailer on occasion loaded with lawn equipment.
Your input from those WHO ACTUALLY OWN either unit would greatly be appreciated. Thank you.
P.S. I posted this question on Lawnsite, but I am posting it here as well to get the snow plowers viewpoint over a landscapers. Also, I am posting under my son's name (sgoalie23)
Thx.
Mark


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

I work for a landscaping company and over the past 23 yrs have been through many trucks. Since I am the only one at the company with a CDL I dont get to drive the smaller trucks much BUT over the past year we have purchased 2 F 550's. They are the ideal landscaping truck. We will never go back to 350's. Yes the 550's cost a little more but with 17500 GVW's and the Diesel plants, they are so much less strained and so much more dependable. They tow like a dream and the milage is better than the gas trucks. If you can find one, I suggest looking at one. Hertz is constantly upgrading long term rental trucks. We have gotten fleet maintained, 3 yr old trucks in great shape for very reasonable money through them. Ours have mason dumps on them and the guys like to load em right up with soil or stone, but with a stake rack on them, they would carry a lot of mulch and last you a long time! You might even be able to check out Hertz's web site and find one. If it isnt in your area they will usually bring it in to the local Hertz office for you. If you arent in a hurry, they will let you know when they get one. Good luck.


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

ok...That said, I just re read your post and noticed the 4X4 requirement. That might be a bit harder to find in a 550 and I dont know if that 550 would be big enough to plow with 2 WD...So forget what I said in my last post


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

First I have sense new a 1992 F350 DRW 7.3 IDI, 1994 F350 DRW 7.3 IDI, 1995 F350 DRW DI, 2002 F350 DRW V-10. The V-10 does not get as good of millage as the 95 diesel and seems to be a bit down on power. I tow a 8 1/2 wide by 20 enclosed trailer full of parking lot painting supply. All these trucks are automatics and 4x4's with either 8.5 poly myers or 9.2 Boss V blades. all carry a 2yd box sander at 1 time or another, around 5000# loaded. When I bought the 2004 new the diesel option was about $7000 extra. now that 7K will buy a lot of gas. also at the time I got the truck because it was gas they dropped the price another 5K so the price out the door was a little over $2200 out the door. plus diesel in higher in our area at this time. The V-10 is quieter and seems to have all the power that is needed. having had diesels for 13 years I kind of like the gas rig for a change. 
Typically I fine diesel motors out last the truck body 2 to 1 ware it use to be gas was 2 motors to each body. with todays fuel injection and refined engine management systems 200,000 to 300,000 miles out of a gas motor is conman as long as the motor s serviced on a regular schedule.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you are going to finance this truck then this is what I look at. How much extra per month is the diesel truck? With the diesel truck getting 30% better fuel mileage how much extra are you going to spend on fuel in the gas truck? The extra money you spend for the diesel will always be there but the extra spent on fuel will be gone. 2 years ago one of the guys working for me needed a new truck. I tried my best to talk him into diesel. He now spends $500 a month on fuel for his gas truck. The diesel would have been about $325 for fuel per month and the extra monthly payment would have been $140. It all depends on how much you drive.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I personally havn't owned a V-10 powered truck yet, but the concrete company that does most of our work has V-10's in all of there trucks. They are F-450 and F-550 CC, 84" cab-axle flat bed with a ladder rack tool boxes and bins all around, V-10 with 6spd's, I think that they have 3 4X4's and 6 2wd's. Thier trucks are alway pulling one of the Bobcats (T-190, 763, or S-185). I asked one of the foremen and he said the his truck usually gets right around 8-9 range. Which I don't think is bad for a gasser, since my 05 F-350 4X4 PSD is only getting around 11 mpg towing.

I am going to be replacing the 97 in the spring, and I am going to get a V-10 and see how I like it.


----------

